# Current News Thread



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 18, 2009)

Did anyone watch the saga of the "balloon boy"?  I didn't even know what was happening and one of our crews came in and said OMG turn on the TV...so we were all watching the end of this drama as the balloon was traveling along...being followed by the helicopters...then it started to slow down...with our hearts in our throats as the balloon swayed back and forth through power lines and looked like it was going to crash in to the ground...and just as if all prayers had been answered the balloon came down in a field and set ever so gently on the ground...as we all awaited the crews on site to bring out the little boy...no boy...still no boy...and now we know the whole story (see the link below)...what people will do for their 15 minutes of fame...

 I got sucked in - did you?

 http://news.aol.com/article/parents-of-balloon-boy-falcon-heene-will/719681?icid=main|htmlws-main|dl1|link4|http%3A%2F%2Fnews.aol.com%2Farticle%2Fparents-of-balloon-boy-falcon-heene-will%2F719681


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 18, 2009)

Thought it was a scam after about 5 seconds. No way that thing could carry a person, even a kid. And the father is a nut. The whole story seemed totally implausible to me from the start. Just my opinion of course. Seemed like child abuse to me carting that sick kid on the crack of dawn news shows. I feel sorry for the innocent kids.


----------



## madman (Oct 18, 2009)

yes i saw that, its all messed up,  those people  are gonna get it, lol


----------



## glass man (Oct 18, 2009)

YES LIKE MATT IT IS THE KIDS THAT WILL DO THE REAL PAYING FOR THE "ADULTS" [?] EGOS![] JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Thought it was a scam after about 5 seconds. No way that thing could carry a person, even a kid. And the father is a nut. The whole story seemed totally implausible to me from the start. Just my opinion of course. Seemed like child abuse to me carting that sick kid on the crack of dawn news shows. I feel sorry for the innocent kids.


 
 Amen Gunth!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, I agree that the balloon story was probably a hoax but what about the missle that was exploded on the moon last week. How did that one pass by everyone and what was it really all about? Don't think for one moment that it was like the news reported it, that we were just looking for water. There is much more to this story than that. We are constantly lied to by the news media. When will the gag order finally be lifted and we are told the truth about all things? We have a right to know the truth.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2009)

I never gave it a second thought. Trapped kid in a balloon is a news story for those who don't care about real news, and the stupid aftermath is even worse. Don't we have better things that we should be hearing about than this crap?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 19, 2009)

The experiment on the moon wasnt a missile or bomb in the normal military sense, it was a kinetic energy projectile (get an object with mass moving really fast and hit something). You can be sure every country with objects in space had military intrest in that since its a great way to kill satellites but nothing mysterious about it (and not much even innovative). 
 Dont under estimate the importance of significant minable water on the moon for future space exploration. Water is both essential and heavy. If we can get it from the low gravity moon it adds a new dimension to the space equation.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> OK, I agree that the balloon story was probably a hoax but what about the missle that was exploded on the moon last week. How did that one pass by everyone and what was it really all about? Don't think for one moment that it was like the news reported it, that we were just looking for water. There is much more to this story than that. We are constantly lied to by the news media. When will the gag order finally be lifted and we are told the truth about all things? We have a right to know the truth.


 
 Dan - I did a little checking on this today and was surprised to hear that on 3-01-09 China crashed something there and so did Japan on 6-10-09...is the moon going to be the next "dump" we will be digging? LOL

 The whole water thing seems silly considering they are saying that what they are looking for is water (left by comets crashing in to the craters) and freezing...in between each layer is like dust particles and it's supposedly layers of water that has been there forever...and with a price tag of $79 million dollars!!!!  Just to see what flys up in the atmosphere when it's struck...we'll have to have multiple trips to get a core sample...test it...etc...all for what?  Why don't they just wait till we go (back)* there and check it out then...all in one trip...look - get sample...and look at all that money that they could be using elsewhere!  

 * Wait a minute while I stop choking on those words - I am one of those that doesn't believe we ever went there in the first place...let me say now I don't want to argue that point...let's just agree to disagree on that and focus on the current situation...why if we have been there and done that is there still so many questions and why is it going to take so much more time for us to return?  Just throwing that out there...


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 19, 2009)

Tina

 Not dumping on you, but do you belong to the flat earth society?[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 19, 2009)

$79 million doesnt go very far these days. It may buy you 1 1/2 F18 jets?  personally I'd rather spend it on a space mission , probably get more return on the bucks in the long term, but hard to predict.

 When I was a kid I had signed 8x10s of all the Apollo crew members. Something I wished I would have kept. Dumb kid...


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2009)

It is possible we weren't there, Tinna as you said.  It is a very interesting theory.  Why the hell are we spending all of our money up there anyway?!!!!!!!!!  There are real problems on Earth.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 20, 2009)

I do not have a science background but this is what I believe. I believe that we did land on the moon but we had help.  The Van Allen Belt  surrounds and protects our planet from asteroids and such. It is unlike anything else in our solar system and there is evidence on every other planet and their moons, that there is no such protection, which is why they all have the amount of crators that they do. Now how did the Apollo astronauts survive while passing through this radioactive belt? They would have needed a lead barrier 3 foot thick around their spacecraft for their protection and we know that that didn't happen. On most, if not all of the Apollo missions there were reports by the astronauts of UFOs in the vicinity of their spacecrafts. That was the help I spoke of. There was also a deflection shield in place as they passed through the Van Allen Belt. This is the only way, in my opinion that landing on the moon could have been accomplished. Outside help and a deflection shield. Again, this is my opinion.


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

THEY ALREADY LOOKING FOR NEW WATER THEY CAN POLLUTE? I HOPE FISH CAN LIVE IN IT!  THAT WOULD MAKE A GOOD SAYING"MAY AS WELL BE FISHING ON THE MOON"![8D] WISH I COULD BE THE FIRST TO GET SOME MOON WATER TO GO WITH THESE DAMN MOON ROCKS! [] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cc6pack
> Not dumping on you, but do you belong to the flat earth society?[]


 
 Not quite sure what that is unless it's in reference to Columbus [] - didn't know there was a "society" - I would be the one saying - go check it out and come back and tell us what you saw...but I would want them to tell us the truth...it's OK to be wrong - that's how we learn!  You probably think I believe all the conspiracy theories [] ...and no not all of them - but I am willing to listen and make a determination for myself based on the facts and my instincts...I do believe the JFK conspiracy...and I think some of those within our government (not the government as a whole)...had everything to do with that and it was based on greed...same with Bobby Kennedy and I believe that because of these acts that our country is not in the position/place that we could have been!

 I remember the moon landing - and up until I saw the documentary on TV a few years back I would be the first in line to defend the fact that I "saw" it...I don't want to believe that our government - or parts of it - would want to control things in the world to such a degree that they even could do that...but after watching that show...I have no other choice but to agree that we did not go...things just don't add up!  

 Why is it that even the astronauts that (went) don't even want us to go back there? ...oh been there/done that let's focus on Mars now...why did everything they (brought back) get contaminated with earth's atmosphere...why did they conveniently lose the original tapes - they were erased/taped over like video of last week's Monday Night Football game...why if we want to go back there - with the technology that we have today - is it going to take so long for us to do - why don't we just go if it's so easy? - heck, goodness knows we made it in that "tin can" before - surely we have the capability to do it now...they say that after the launch that they just orbited the earth till the splashdown...why did the astronauts after going to the moon - end up depressed with drinking problems so soon after - was it from guilt that they will have to take to the grave with them?  
 >>>>
 "Conspiracy Theory:  Did We Land On The Moon"...Bill Kaysing  ---aired in 2001
 -----If you can watch this and not have doubts about it - I would have to question if you were possibly afraid to believe that you/the country could have been duped...or if you didn't really listen...all I can say is that - one day - we will all know the truth...if I'm wrong - I can accept it...
 >>>>


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 20, 2009)

Tinna

 I was half assed joking here's a link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Earth_Society

 When I was in my twenty's, I knew politicians lied. However when it got down to a president in office would lie to a whole country I did not believe it would happen. Wrong!!

 About the Kennedy assassination, I think the Warren report knows what really happened. At one time they said they would release it, then reneged on it.

 Now I don't trust the gov'ment about anything, I've never had a flu shot, and won't get one no way no how. I also don't believe that Social Security is broke. If it is can some lying politician explain how all the baby boomers can pay into a fund for some 40 odd years, and as soon as they reach the age of retirement oops we's broke. Seems odd that there was money to bail out banks, car companies, and brokerage houses.

 Again not trying to be obtuse hope you did not take it the wrong way. Rant over.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 20, 2009)

No no Rich. JFK and Elvis are living on the moon and that is why they don't want anyone going back. Telling folks that there is no money for SS stimulates the brain and causes the body to pump pheromones into the blood and speeding up the metabolism so we will live healthier for longer. 

 I also heard that Marilyn visits the moon regularly!!!! [:-]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

Dennis :  Oh no - I didn't take it the wrong way at all - my family - friends - people I work with - if I mention the "moon"...they just roll their eyes...it's OK...I just quoted that with my post because I hadn't ever heard of it...

 That link was pretty cool...I would have NEVER imagined that there would be people in the 20th century still believing that!  ...it was a very interesting article to say the least...I had never even heard of it before!

 See - now when I talk about NOT landing on the moon and people roll their eyes - I can say "at lease I believe the earth is ROUND"!!!  Thanks...[][][]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

 "A fool will keep on believing.  A wiser man will check the evidence and see who has the preponderance."


 ~~Do you truly believe that a couple shadows and that flag are what caused me to doubt such a huge historical moment in this country's history?  Have you actually looked in to why people would say this or are you so busy laughing at the thought of it that you just blow it off? 

 There will never be a time when everyone will ever agree on anything at the same time - I'm just glad to give you a chance to smile/laugh until the day comes when you find out the truth!  

 ~~Like I said before - we'll just have to agree to disagree! []


----------

